# Glock sighting: "Black" video game



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Yes, I'm a gamer. A good friend got me the video game "Black" for my birthday and notice this nice choice of weaponry:









Awesome.

Have you guys had anyother "Glock sightings" in certain media formats?


----------



## Anxiety. (May 1, 2007)

Model 18 from SOCOM series for PS2 and model 18 from rainbow six vegas for X360. I used to get made fun of for using it on single shot and owning people. Not exactly sure on any others but there is at least 4 socom's, the best it looked was in BLACK though which was a fun game. Yes I am a gamer too and proud of it.

As far as movies go the only movie I know I have seen a Glock in is Baby Boy. I'm sure there is plenty of others but thats all I am certain of.


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

The Glock 18 in Rainbow Six really pisses me off! 10 rounds? come on! who ever heard of a full auto G18 using a 10 round mag?


----------



## Anxiety. (May 1, 2007)

Alaskan_Viking said:


> The Glock 18 in Rainbow Six really pisses me off! 10 rounds? come on! who ever heard of a full auto G18 using a 10 round mag?


That sucks! I personally don't like the gun. But I feel your pain. I use the DE with a hi-cap mag. Nothing better than that.


----------



## 9mm&a3piecesuit (Aug 5, 2007)

I just saw the bourne ultimatum today and there were glock 18's everywhere. Bourne always had one and the CIA guys had em' to


----------



## 9mm&a3piecesuit (Aug 5, 2007)

Alaskan_Viking said:


> The Glock 18 in Rainbow Six really pisses me off! 10 rounds? come on! who ever heard of a full auto G18 using a 10 round mag?


you should just get a high capacity mag instead of the regular mag


----------

